# Police Officer Glen Ciano



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Glen Ciano 
*Suffolk County Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Sunday, February 22, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, February 22, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Police Officer Glen Ciano was killed when his patrol car was struck by a vehicle being driven by an intoxicated operator.

Officer Ciano was responding to assist a fellow officer who had stopped a vehicle with stolen license plates. His patrol car was struck by a vehicle making a left turn onto Commack Road from Vanderbilt Parkway. The force of the collision sent the patrol car off the road and into a utility pole. The patrol car burst into flames, killing Officer Ciano.

The suspect was arrested at the scene and it was determined that he had been operating his vehicle under the influence of alcohol.

Police Officer Ciano had served with the Suffolk County Police Department for 22 years and is survived by his wife and two children. He was assigned to the 2nd Precinct.
Agency Contact Information
Suffolk County Police Department
John Barry Police Headquarters
30 Yaphank Avenue
Yaphank, NY 11980

Phone: (631) 852-6000

_*Please contact the Suffolk County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Ciano


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rip


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

R.i.p.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

